# Are smoked chickens supposed to look like this?



## dano83 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello,

I am new to smoking chicken and I found this one video where this  woman stated that the temp of the chicken when done should be 188-185 degrees when done. Is this correct?

Video: 

Thanks


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 2, 2014)

I didn't watch the whole video, just skipped around through it.  She says she doesn't eat the skin.  I do.  That black skin just does not work for me and she had a LOT of white and grey smoke at the beginning of her smoke.  She even says the skin is covered with ash.  YUCK!  I've had mistakes early on that were black like that.  The dark meat was flavorful, the skin inedible, and we ended up making chicken salad out of the dry breast meat.

She says finished temp should be 180-185 and she put the probe kind of in the area of the thigh.  Her internal temp of that area was 184.  Brined and injected chickens can go to that temp but seems a little high if you want to ensure the breast meat is moist and juicy for an unbrined chicken.  I cover all bases to ensure moist breast meat.  I brine, inject, and beer can smoke my chickens.  Below is what I do to get moist flavorful meat through and through with edible, crispy skin.

The pink salt is definitely optional.  It was an experiment that turned out delicious.  We liked it because it gave a very slight hammy flavor to the chicken that worked well.  The pics tell the story of what a completely edible smoked chicken should look like.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159441/wsm-double-beer-can-brined-chicken-smoked-with-hickory


----------



## smoking b (Apr 2, 2014)

Dano83 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to smoking chicken and I found this one video where this  woman stated that the temp of the chicken when done should be 188-185 degrees when done. Is this correct?
> 
> ...










   I DO NOT do my chicken that way!


----------



## k2guy (Apr 7, 2014)

I agree, totally overcooked and smoked in a unit that was not designed for charcoal.  Who knows what dangerous chemicals are in that skin.  Here's my reply to her video.....


----------



## gary s (Apr 7, 2014)

Those chickens look pretty rough to me. If my smoked chicken looked like that I would throw them away. I see several problems, I do not have that type smoker so anyone that does can correct me, That's a propane smoker, why would you use lump charcoal in a propane? I didn't see a smoke stack either and last mesquite wood. With no smoke stack and using lump and mesquite, lots of stale smoke, you probably couldn't eat the skin if you wanted has to be extremely bitter and creosote tasting. You really have to be careful with mesquite it is a very strong wood, most people I know who use mesquite mix it with oak  and use very little, and is WELL seasoned. When I smoke chicken they come out a deep golden brown. Maybe the You Tube lady needs to read some post and see some pictures in SMF, just saying  my 2 cents worth.

Gary S


----------



## darwin101 (Apr 7, 2014)

It's so scary that she thinks this is good food!  Maybe the poor thing should stick to the drive-thru.


----------



## k2guy (Apr 7, 2014)

What's really sad is someone will see this video and think this is the way to smoke a chicken.  Hope nobody gets sick from watching it!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 7, 2014)

O.M.G. :icon_eek:




~Martin


----------



## flash (Apr 7, 2014)

Rarely do whole chickens anymore. Wife likes leg quarters and they dang well better be done. This means 180º to 185º IT













P1010033_zpsc81c9e15.jpg



__ flash
__ Feb 12, 2014


----------



## hoosiersmoke (Apr 7, 2014)

Wheew those looked rough ha


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 7, 2014)

That video should be called "How NOT too smoke chickens"


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 7, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Dano83 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...




Could not AGREE more with SB here....  And like others say, the propane with lump charcoal..... not too sure that's a good combo !!  Bless her heart, I think she meant well, but damn..... I guess like they say, to each their own but that wouldn't be my cup of tea so to speak !


----------



## k2guy (Apr 7, 2014)

Just goes to show that you can't believe everything that's on the internet!


----------



## frog1369 (Apr 8, 2014)

So, these are all wrong?  Go figure!  You guys should have let me know the first time I posted them so the next time I could "blacken" them up.  













Chicken 02-16-14.jpg



__ frog1369
__ Apr 8, 2014


----------



## kesmc27 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine never look that way!

Steve













image.jpg



__ kesmc27
__ Mar 1, 2014


----------



## bruno994 (Apr 8, 2014)

Fine looking yardbird there kesmc27!


----------



## seenred (Apr 8, 2014)

I couldn't help but chuckle when, towards the end, she puts a graphic up that says, "If you like the taste of propane, then use less wood and more gas." 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## tr00ter (Apr 8, 2014)

That's not right????? LOL  I guess if you want blackened chicken and don't want to use spices to accomplish it that is what you do.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 8, 2014)

I've used a handul of charcoal briquettes in my propane smoker when I'm doing cured jerky BUT never with the propane unit lit.  Poor child-somebody please send her an invite to join SMF so she can learn to do things right. :biggrin:


----------



## Dutch (Apr 8, 2014)

Dutch said:


> I've used a handul of charcoal briquettes in my propane smoker when I'm doing cured jerky BUT never with the propane unit lit.  Poor child-somebody please send her an invite to join SMF so she can learn to do things right. :biggrin:





> palladini971:  One lady that has no idea how to properly smoke a chicken,  Those chickens did not look brined in any way, no moisture/rub put on them.  Then using charcoal in a gas smoker.  Visit http://www.smokingmeatforums.com and learn how to properly use that smoker, please.



Palladini-Ya Da MAN!!!


----------



## gary s (Apr 8, 2014)

Like I said in my earlier post those birds have to have a strong bitter taste, And the sad part is she thinks they are good !!!!

Gary S


----------



## kesmc27 (Apr 8, 2014)

bruno994 said:


> Fine looking yardbird there kesmc27!


Thanks bruno. I like the ham look.

Steve

.













image.jpg



__ kesmc27
__ Mar 1, 2014


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 8, 2014)

Someone just needs to let that lady know that charcoal is not supposed to be used in that manor!  That's the main culprit for her black chicken skin.


----------



## redwood carlos (Apr 9, 2014)

That is blackened chicken if I have ever seen it. At least the comment section is trying to lead in the right direction.


----------



## palladini (Apr 9, 2014)

gary s said:


> Those chickens look pretty rough to me. If my smoked chicken looked like that I would throw them away. I see several problems, I do not have that type smoker so anyone that does can correct me, That's a propane smoker, why would you use lump charcoal in a propane? I didn't see a smoke stack either and last mesquite wood. With no smoke stack and using lump and mesquite, lots of stale smoke, you probably couldn't eat the skin if you wanted has to be extremely bitter and creosote tasting. You really have to be careful with mesquite it is a very strong wood, most people I know who use mesquite mix it with oak  and use very little, and is WELL seasoned. When I smoke chicken they come out a deep golden brown. Maybe the You Tube lady needs to read some post and see some pictures in SMF, just saying  my 2 cents worth.
> 
> Gary S


K2guy and myself, both left comments on her video, pointing her to this very forum.  believe me, if Youtube still allowed response videos, I would have made one and in it pointed her to this forum with screen shot and shout outs.


----------



## palladini (Apr 9, 2014)

Dutch said:


> Palladini-Ya Da MAN!!!


Thanks Dutch!


----------



## gary s (Apr 9, 2014)

Sad thing is She thinks she is doing a good job !!!!

Gary S


----------

